# Trev and Rosana Official Picture Thread



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 6, 2006)

*Heteroscodra maculata:*












*Lasiodorides striatus:*












*Acanthoscurria geniculata:*

















*Grammostola aureostriata:*

















*Aphonopelma seemani:*












*Eupalaestrus campestratus (juv.)*







*Eupalaestrus campestratus (Adult Fem.):*






*Grammastola rosea:*












*Brachypelma albopilosum:*







*Brachypelma smithi:*












*Pterinochilus lugardi (juv.):*












*Pterinochilus lugardi (Adult fem.):*







*Pterinochilus murinus "Junior":*












*Pterinochilus murinus "Hemi":*







*Avicularia avicularia #1:*







*Avicularia avicularia #2:*












*Avicularia avicularia #3:*







*Avicularia avicularia #4:*







*Avicularia avicularia #5:*






*And now on to a few treats*  

*Ball Python:*

















*Veiled Chameleon - Chameleo calyptratus:*







*Max our Jack Russell:*







*Emperor Scorpion - Pandinus imperator:*







*Bearded Dragon - Pagona vitticeps (note the wounds were from previous owner)*












*Mediterranean Gecko - Hemidactylus turcicus:*







*House Gecko - Hemidactylus frenatus:*







*Brown Anole - Anolis sagrei:*







*"Daqueri" our male Cockatiel - Nymphicus hollandicus:*

















*"Junior" our Lovebird - Agapornis fischeri:*







*Zebra Finch pair - Taeniopygia guttata:*







*Hope you all like them.*


----------



## r4iney (Mar 6, 2006)

Very beautiful animals, and especially the conditions they live under  

Regarding your Bearded Dragon; you wrote "wounds", but I can only see that it has no foot, what else?


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 6, 2006)

It's missing complete front leg/arm on same side too but we love him/her just the same.


----------



## MRL (Mar 6, 2006)

your clear shots look very nice!

Need a male for that ecamp?  and are your rosea + albo gravid? They are huge!


----------



## jw73 (Mar 6, 2006)

What a variety of animals. I am jellous. Beutiful pics.


----------



## Ecilious (Mar 6, 2006)

All very nice. Shame that the beardie had to go through that but at least it's got a decent home now.


----------



## common spider (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice pics.I like the birds and the Ball P very nice snake we also have one that is right at 5 feet.


:clap:


----------



## moricollins (Mar 7, 2006)

Tervor, awesome pictures, I recognize many of those specimens  
Glad you are enjoying the little beasty OW'ers 

Mori


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 15, 2006)

*(NOTE: Inital post has been updated with larger/clearer shots)*

*Tokay Gecko - Gekko gekko*
















*Halloween Crab - Gecarcinus quadratus:*












*Our Room - Roomicus householdius:} *
*Tarantula Rack:*







*Reptile Area:*


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 15, 2006)

SWEET PICTURES!!

Very good looking ad well-fed Ts 

and all your other pets are simply adorable. 

The crab is so cute... it has such large eyes...


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful animals.  Your photography skills aren't half bad either.  You mislabeled your P. murinus as a lugardi, just to let you know.  I love the Tokay, I remember hearing a long time ago that their bite was pretty bad, but I could be completely wrong (I was like 10 years old at the time, so I could be mixing things up).  Hate to think what that beardie had to go through to lose an arm and a foot like that.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 16, 2006)

*Vieled Chameleon*

Can you post some pictures of his housing ?? i have a 15 cm one and i am about to re house 

Thanks bro, btw awesome animals !


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 16, 2006)

Great looking animals , i love your crabs ..ive always wanted to own one , are they pretty active ?
Great looking reptiles too ! , i also would hate to think what happend with that beardie ! Thank god its in a new home , mad props for taking care my friend ! 
Great shots and Awsome Animals thanks for sharing  ! :clap:


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 16, 2006)

ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> Wonderful animals.  Your photography skills aren't half bad either.


Thank You very much



			
				ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> You mislabeled your P. murinus as a lugardi, just to let you know.  .


  Whoops how the hell did that happen lol.  Ah well all fixed now. 



			
				Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Can you post some pictures of his housing ?? i have a 15 cm one and i am about to re house
> 
> Thanks bro, btw awesome animals !


It's an enclosure made from a bird cage we had laying around.  18X18X18 inches  the tray is duct taped shut to hold in "play sand".  Then we meshed the entire thing with aluminum mesh so heatlamps dont melt it.  Add a dripper and your pretty much good to go.








			
				Crimsonpanther said:
			
		

> Great looking animals , i love your crabs ..ive always wanted to own one , are they pretty active ?
> Great looking reptiles too ! , i also would hate to think what happend with that beardie ! Thank god its in a new home , mad props for taking care my friend !
> Great shots and Awsome Animals thanks for sharing  ! :clap:


Thanks Man.  The crab is pretty much boring until you pull it out of the hole it has dug and then its always walking backwards looking for a good spot to stop lol.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 16, 2006)

Yet another set of shots  .  This was my most worriesome sling.  It started as the smallest living animal I have ever seen and has now made it to well still sling status lol.
*Nhandu chromatus*


















*P.S. that is a Canadian nickel in the last pic.*


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey bro awesome set up for you vieled, i know its not aracnid stuff but do you thing you could give me a little insight on the ilumination system that you use ???  Like what lamps, how many, how are the reflectors,

Thanks bro !


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 26, 2006)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Hey bro awesome set up for you vieled, i know its not aracnid stuff but do you thing you could give me a little insight on the ilumination system that you use ???  Like what lamps, how many, how are the reflectors,
> 
> Thanks bro !



we have an 8% UVB flourescent a 50 Watt red lamp and a 50 watt Day lamp
The flourescent is exoterra the other two hardware store much cheaper. Any metal lamp frame will do it doesn't need to reflect. Personally I use similar ones to the old Ikea commercial "you feel sorry for the little lamp, That is because you crazy it has no feelings and the new one is much better"  A little mechanical/electrical knowledge and you can take just the top instead of the whole unit.  Splice it back together and you have nice mini heat lamp housings.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 26, 2006)

*It's been too damm long since the last set of pics 

Here we go:

Brachypelma vagans #1:







Brachypelma vagans #2:







Brachypelma smithi (post molt):
Day Of or Day After:







1 Week Later:







Brachypelma smithi new enclosure:







Pterinochilus lugardi (male):







No Flash shot of Lasiodorides striatus (questioned by a few people this is why a no flash shot)







And of course a flash shot cause it looks awesome:



















Finally a good shot of Anolis sagrei:







Our Beardie (Pagona vitticeps) showing high yellow 













An earlier shot for reference:







Our House Gecko affectionately called "Stumpy"  Hemidactylus frenatus:





*


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 26, 2006)

Great pics man !! 

Regards, Mike :clap:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 26, 2006)

Very, very, nice :clap::clap: !!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Great pics man !!
> 
> Regards, Mike :clap:


Without great specimens like those two B. vagans I got off you my pics would be relatively worthless  



			
				Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Very, very, nice :clap::clap: !!


Thank You very much


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Apr 2, 2006)

*Just a couple more shots:

Iomachus politus (probably spelled wrong)






Zebra Finch Pair - better photo





*


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Apr 15, 2006)

*Ok here we all go yet again.  First off will be new additions and after that a couple cool shots of previous specimens.



















Sorry thought I had more.  I am missing the C. crawshayi sling and P. pulcher sling they will be on hopefully tomorrow.*


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jun 9, 2006)

*I didn't have time to go fooling with photoshop to put backgrounds and whatnot on these so here they are as they were taken.

Aphonopelma seemanni post molt:


















Psalmopoeus cambridgei post molt:





*


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Dec 10, 2006)

*Well it's been almost forever since I've done any updates so this is going to be huge.

As always I'll start with the tarantulas first.

Acanthoscurria geniculata Adult Female:













Acanthoscurria geniculata Sub/Adult Male:













Aphonopelma seemanni Adult Female:













"Avicularia avicularia" Adult Female:







"Avicularia avicularia" Large Sling:













Avicularia versicolor slings:



















Brachypelma auratum:







Brachypelma boehmei:







Brachypelma emilia:







Brachypelma klaasi:







Brachypelma smithi Adult Female:



















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Adult Female (Not my Specimen):













Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Juvenile Male:













Citharischius crawshayi #1:







Citharischius crawshayi #2:







C./Davus fasciatus:







Cyriocosmus elegans Sub Adult lol:







Eucratoscelus pachypus Adult Female:

























Grammostola aureostriata:



















Grammostola grossa:



















Haplopelma lividum:







Heteroscodra maculata Adult Female:













Megaphobema robustum:













Nhandu carapoensis:













Nhandu coloratovillosus Adult Female:



















Pamphobeteus platyomma Adult Female:













Pamphobeteus platyomma Sub/Adult Male #1:







Pamphobeteus platyomma Sub/Adult Male #2:







Poecilotheria ornata Juvenile Female:

























More to Come Tomorrow!!!*


----------



## Natemass (Dec 10, 2006)

awesome ts snake and lizards thats sad what happened to your beardie howd it happen?


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Dec 11, 2006)

Natemass said:


> awesome ts snake and lizards thats sad what happened to your beardie howd it happen?


Fight amongst siblings is what I was told.  I purchased it in that condition.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Dec 11, 2006)

*Now on to the rest of the pics:

Psalmopoeus pulcher:













Tapinauchenius purpureus:







Scorps:

Centruroides vittatus:













Iomachus politus:







Parabuthus liosoma:













Zebra Finches:













Cockatiels:





































Button Quail:































Fischer Lovebirds:

Pair #1:

Female Dilute Blue:







Male Normal split Blue:








Pair #2:

Female Dilute Green or Yellow:







Male Dilute Green or Yellow:







PeachFace Lovebird:





*


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Dec 12, 2006)

This one molted the night before last and It's Female  

Brachypelma vagans:


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jan 17, 2007)

H. maculata female freshly molted:







P. murinus RCF female:













and my newest acquisition.

H. lividum female:


----------



## Natemass (Jan 17, 2007)

great looking animals you have!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Apr 29, 2007)

Natemass said:


> great looking animals you have!


Sorry this took so long lol I kinda forget I have this thread ever now and again.

Thanks and there will be more pics shortly.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Apr 29, 2007)

Avicularia versicolor:







Brachypelma albopilosum:
One of our babies from last year







Brachypelma auratum:







Brachypelma boehmei:













Grammostola actaeon:







Grammostola grossa #1:







Grammostola grossa #2:







Grammostola Iheringi:







Haplopelma lividum Female:













Haplopelma lividum U/S:













Megaphobema robustum:







Nhandu carapoensis:







Nhandu coloratovillosus Female:







Pamphobeteus fortis:

pre-molt:













Post-molt:







Poecilotheria miranda:







Poecilotheria pederseni:







Poecilotheria regalis:







Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli:







Psalmopoeus cambridgei:







Psalmopoeus irminia:







Pterinochilus murinus RCF Female:



















Centruroides gracilis:







"Green Millipede" Pet store title:







Fischer Lovebird Babies:







Weaned and Ready to go:







Thats all for now. Hope you all enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice pics and you have a nice assortment of animals


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 16, 2007)

Haplopelma lividum juvenile:













Haplopelma lividum Female:













Haplopelma minax Female:


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 16, 2007)

Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma":

Male #1:













Male #2:


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice collection.
I love the pics. Your Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" is stunning.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 27, 2007)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ Female Freshly molted.







_Grammostola grossa_ Confirmed female on this molt.







_Rhopalurus junceus_ New addition.







_Mesobuthus martensii_  New Addition.













_Heterometrus spinifer_  New Addition.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Nov 29, 2007)

*P. pulcher:*






*P. irminia:*






*M. zebratum:*






*M. robustum:*






*H. lividum:*


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 1, 2008)

_Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 6, 2008)

*Metriopelma zebratum*













Does anyone know if this is mature?


----------



## JAG83 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, you don't have enough pets, you need a dog, no I'm just kidding. You have some great pic's of T's, and very cool baby love birds. 
Joe


----------



## seanbond (Mar 27, 2008)

great variety!


----------

